# huge protests in Russia today over election fraud



## Baruch Menachem (Dec 10, 2011)

50,000 people in Moscow, similar numbers in other towns.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubKEfFp_hLM"]What matters is who is doing the counting[/ame]

Large number of people who committed frauds are complaining they didn't get paid for it.  Duh!


----------



## Truthmatters (Dec 10, 2011)

The people wont accept election fraud anywhere anymore.

Hear that republicans?


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Dec 10, 2011)

Russians just like Revolutions I guess


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Dec 10, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> The people wont accept election fraud anywhere anymore.
> 
> Hear that republicans?



Something You and your "suppressed" voters who are upset at only voting once instead of the  86 times they want to neet to pay attention to as well.

the whole issue here is the multiple voting you seem to want to encourage


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 10, 2011)

It's Hillary's fault. She incited it.


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 10, 2011)

Four ( count 'em, 4) hours later...

_Putin, responding angrily to Clinton's repeated criticism of last weekend's parliamentary election as neither free nor fair, accused the US of bankrolling his opponents in order to interfere in Russia's internal affairs by funding Russian non-governmental organizations (NGOs) to the tune of "hundreds of millions of dollars."_

Russia Putin, Clinton Spar Over Election Protests


----------



## Trajan (Dec 10, 2011)

yes Baruch I saw that today as well. Zyuganov and the CPRF are the only ones people can turn to, IF they want to. will they turn the clock back? Putin is just another Chekist anyway, not very different from Zyuganov under the skin. 

With what will be the sure unrest to burble up in China we may be in store for some very interesting year ahead.


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 10, 2011)

Word up. Hillary Clinton bitch slaps the Rooskies

. Russia Putin, Clinton Spar Over Election Protests


----------



## Trajan (Dec 11, 2011)

what happened to the 'reset'?....


----------



## Epsilon Delta (Dec 11, 2011)

You know, this is one of those things that would lead one to the conclusion that autocrats are really just, well, kinda stupid. If a party is in power for 2, 3, 4 years, well, I mean, you could make the case that the problems are inherited from their predecessors - even that is a stretch. Getting to 8 years on, people's memories start to shorten even more. Putin and United Russia have been in power for *12 years*. Who the hell else are you going to blame? After 12 year in power you _are_ the problem. You can't pin the blame on anybody else. That's why smarter elites in other geographies use the two party system - it gives them something fresh, gives them time to renew, to make people forget. It's not ideal, but it's certainly better for the elites themselves to have the option of blaming "the other." After 12 years in power there is no other.


----------

